# Have i ruined my wife's career.



## lostworld (Dec 29, 2011)

A couple of years ago, I moved Europe on a work assignment from a south asian country. At the time I was due to be married in a few months, i returned hope and married my girl. At the time of the marriage, she was still working, and had quit it to be with me.

I then returned again to resume work, getting her here was a long process (4 months), it was painful for both of us but visa work took so long. She reached here last year, and we enjoyed traveling and spending time with each other.

She could not find work here due to permit limitations on dependents, as a result has been out of work for 18 months now. At this point my employer is asking us to move to Germany. There is hope in germany where she could find work, but of course no guarantees. the other option is to move back to the home country, for that i'd have to quit my job and find another...something which i have been trying to do for a few months with little success.

I can see the pain now, she feels worthless, and the fact that is she is better qualified and educated than I am, probably hurts her more.
I feel miserable, and guilty about it...have i ruined her career?


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

She made a choice to be with you. She wanted it too. So no. I would not quit your job if I were you.


----------



## lostworld (Dec 29, 2011)

All I want is for her to be happy, when we got married, we never agreed that she would be a stay-at-home wife. We also understood that she would quit and it would be for sometime, but its been a while for her.

I feel responsible for getting her in this situation...


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

*LittleDeer* said:


> She made a choice to be with you. She wanted it too. So no. I would not quit your job if I were you.


:iagree:

Hopefully some time in the near future she will be able to resume her career, and you will be supportive of her. You sound like a good man and will be.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

You didn't say what she is qualified for, but so much business is done online and remotely these days, has she figured out she can remotely or possibly segue into that can be carried out remotely?


----------

